# falcon/dolphin



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A friend asked me to do a couple of sticks , so have been trying to find time to get back into the workshop been to busy at the moment to do anything. Who said being retired is relaxing he is wrong busyer than ever.

been asked for a falcon hiking pole and a swan stick along with a dolphin walking stick so a quick drawing of the items before I start ,

Getting the transition from topper to shank has to be right for the falcon , birds like water fowl are easy to get right with there long necks but birds of prey isn't so easy to get a good transition , so as usual the drawing helps. It makes work but its worth the effort to try and get it right hate just carving it and find I'm not satisfied with the result it saves time and wood and losing my rag with them.

so may go with these

been itching to get back into the workshop


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Do these help


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Ihave always looked for birds of prey hiking poles love the birds but never been 100 % happy with the transition of them. A one piece stick is the way to go pehaps . but think i will follow the drawing so far and what will be will be.

water fowl of any kind are always easier on the eye giving a much better flow from topper to stick.as long as the bird of prey heads is carved well and is well painted it should be okay.

but your examples are appreciated thanks for your time. always something to learn from other peoples work.

the swans head/ necks are graceful and reminds me of swans displaying there courting


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good Morning Dennis, I am also working on a Peregrine when I can spend time on it (too many requests

although someone someone is interested in this and he has only seen the blank). I have used draughtsmans license and made my normal long smooth transition.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its coming along fine .Interesting to see other approach to both subject matter and the transition from carving to shank.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The dolphin concept is intriguing. Will be very interested in the progress.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That kind of realistic carving is way beyond my skills.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Rodney said:


> That kind of realistic carving is way beyond my skills.
> 
> Rodney


Its surprising what you can achieve with practice, look at your avatar thats well spotted and a good looking beak so start the journey doing stylised carvings,oops you have already started, well done.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't knock yourself I love stylised concepts .This one has the look drawn out the wood , it doesn't look like a laboured carving which is stiff and not right . It isn't like a cartoon it has a natural flow to it .Using wood in this way is a great idea and will always draw attention

Any woodcarver or designer will tell you that having the ability to draw out these designs and build on them enhances all items

Nice one


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rodney None of us could care when we first started carving. It is all about the fun I started with real simple detective lines and designs. You just need a sharp knife and a box of band-aids. Here is a site with a lot of basic carving how to's. try one or two. don't worry about doing it just right. If Its fun Doing it right will come.

http://blog.mischel.com/gene-messers-carving-videos/


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A tad more done on the swan have cut the blanks for the falcon and dolphin but yet to start shaping them.

shaping the swan doesn't take long from cutting the blank to shaping about 1.5 hrs max .I have yet to select the shank before I finalise the neck and will fit a buffalo horn collar to it then give it its final shaping to ensure there isn't any protruding parts and ensure a smooth even flow form topper to shank

the falcon shouldn't take long but need more reference material with the falcon head facing forward to give a better perspective .

The dolphin will have to be stylised as the dorsal fin would be in the centre of the handle which wouldn't work.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The swan is looking good cobalt. The basic shaping is not as time consuming as people think it is. The time is in th detail. More detail more time. Look forward to seeing the dolphin shaped. What thickness did you start with on the dalphin?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I buy 8ft planks of lime 2 inches thick . which i cut up to the size i need its just rough sawn . the plank is from a tree that been sliced up and air dried it usually last me about 9 -12 mnths its a cheap way of buying it and get loads of toppers from it .

the have apple pear cherry woods and some imported wood . they sell it by the cube

I have to fetch it myself as the transports cost over twice as much as the wood.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, I use google images as a base to start from for subject views always plenty there. who's your supplier of your Lime ?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

yes that's the route I will take there's good info on it, surprising how different the colours are on the birds

got to the roughing out stage for the falcon


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

dropped the falcon on the floor today and it knocked a nice part of the beak off . good job I was out of ear shot of anyone

there was a small crack on a knot didn't see it earlier

well don't know if this will be any good or I should have binned it but doweled a chunk into it.Never sure about doing this but I guessed a bit more time wont hurt to see if I can salvage it.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

cobalt said:


> dropped the falcon on the floor today and it knocked a nice part of the beak off . good job I was out of ear shot of anyone


And I thought I was the only one that did stuff like that...........................


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

It happens to all of us. one colliie topper dropped when fitted to shank, broke both ears , rebuilt the ends using apoxy sculp (a better form of Milliput).

With the beak I would probably taken the plunge and cut the whole beak out and used a ram's horn insert to prevent future breakage.

On a pheasant beak I did a while ago I pre-empted breakage by drilling a !mm hole down the beak from the tip and glued a length of piano wire in to just below the surface and finished with plastic wood.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

If you're painting it I don't think the repair will matter. It will be covered anyway.

Rodney


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

What Rodney said + if you aren't painting it, it may have a noticeable grain shift on that lower beak


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I will be painting so it shouldn't make much difference its I don't like covering up mistakes.

I will have to see what the finished piece looks like before I mount it.

so a photo of the repair job .

Some stick makers do a great job on this type of stick hope my stuff can reach there standards

As we would say here a blue peter job before and after


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Repair looks good, the big problem with wooden beaks on a bird of prey is the sharp point at the tip of the upper mandible so prone to later breaking off, one of my friends who does these type of birds gives the beak a few coats of super glue allowing each coat to soak in to add strength.

For interest here are the pic's I took( with consent) of one of his stick toppers


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I will try your idea when i come to finally shape the beak .Probaly leave that part to last .

Pictures look good

handy referance material .


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> I will try your idea when i come to finally shape the beak .Probaly leave that part to last .
> 
> Pictures look good
> 
> handy referance material .


Good morning, raining here in brid, re the use of superglue, see Tom's Tips in April's (No 127) Stickmaker good article.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have used supper glue on many wood projects for a finish on small carvings and my turned pens. it works well. I would recommend using the thin formula but any will work. I use small a pieces folded paper towel to apply it in thin coats letting each one dry. You want to use a well ventilated location when you apply it. This is a good article on the basics.

https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/tipstechniques/finishing-ca-glue


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

not yet tried the super glue , but have been busy with a stylised swan .just final shaping and burning it for decoration. Will paint the beak then fix to a shank finish the buffalo collar and polish it. just a tad more burning to do on it and drill nostrils on the beak


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done cobalt. Look forward to seeing the finished stick


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

fitting the swan yet to paint the beak .

The falcon is coming on nearly done. eyes done textured the head, .

Cut a old hazel shank made a 1st clss mess of it .drilled the hole whilst talking to the boss. Realised the was a slight fault in the top of the shank ,so cut a couple of inches of it . The n realised i hadnt cut the hole for the steel rod straight cutting it down made me realise how bad a angle i had cut it..So a quick repair job with some dowel glued it in place and shall redrill it when the gluse dries

state of play at the moment.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

got the second stage burning done on the falcon . decided to reduce the length of the beak on it to make it less venerable to damage .Not sure if I have done the right thing. Fitted a the steel rod and buffalo collar ready to fit to the shank. About ready to fit the eyes, .then paint it

the stylized swan just needs the beak finally painting and coating with varnish

beging second stage burning




































roughing out the dolphin


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I think you made a good choice. The beak of the falcon are smaller. He looks good. The swan is looks good. I like the two different collars.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking good Dennis, re plugging the hole and re doing been there myself infuriating result for a lack of concentration. Looking forward to the finished collection.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

getting there slowly

base coat mixed with pearlised paint






















final touches done














have to fix them to shanks and polish the collar


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done cobalt they look really good!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

attached toppers to the shanks today

The buffalo horn collars need a final trim then a good polish


----------

